# Build Test & Profit Winning Trading Systems John Hill



## kolonel (21 March 2008)

Build Test & Profit Winning Trading Systems John Hill on DVD.

Just wondering what people's thoughts are of this.  I get the impression that it is for trading futures, but not sure.  I like the whole DVD side with visual as well as audio.  

Wasn't sure which forum to put this in, my apologies if wrong.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## tech/a (21 March 2008)

http://smartflix.com/store/video/1800/Beginner-Stock-Trading

Read the review I think it says it all.
At the bottom of the page.


----------



## kolonel (21 March 2008)

He seems to be only reviewing 2 of the 3, but looks like it gives the jist of it.  

Are there any decent DVD floating around, as I find visual content a little easier to grasp?

Thanks tech.

Regards
kolonel


----------

